
Pixels are Tech Debt - rbanffy
https://dev.to/ssalka/pixels-are-tech-debt-2570
======
noemit
As usual, engineers overblow the maintenance cost of using conditionals for
the sake of "efficiency." Mobile often lacks features of desktop and this is
GOOD. Mobile can NEVER be what desktop is, and when is, it annoys users with
complexity. So having seperate-ish layouts is perfectly fine (the bootstrap
way.) Further, rebuilding something is always a waste of time because all
software dies one day. Let it die and use new tech next time you start a
project from scratch. Also maybe have a chat about the mobile view before you
start?

Every single problem in this post could be solved by 1. Having a conversation
2. Following the path of least resistance

No engineering solution required. engineers just want to feel important. I get
it.

